# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Formula result to not exceed number

## Coop913

I have a simple formula in a cell, just a sum of some columns. (=C6+H6)  If the sum happens to be greater than 10, though, I want it to show as the number 10. How can I do this?

Thanks lots in advance!

----------


## DonkeyOte

Use MIN

=MIN(10,C6+H6)

----------


## c.vaibhav

Do you mean if the sum is greater than 10 you want to display 10 in that cell?

You can use a simple if formula..




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


If formula checks for a logical test.. (C6+H6)>10 in this case..

and based on the result (True or False) of this logical test displays the result of the if loop..

HTH,
Vaibhav

----------


## Coop913

Thanks guys, both formulas work great!

----------

